# Belfast Car Ferries - B'fast to L'pool 1980's



## NickQP (Nov 26, 2009)

Good afternoon all/anyone.

I am a 41y.o. chap living in Midlands & I'm trying to retrace my history somewhat.

In the '80's, whilst a schoolboy growing up in Belfast, I used to travel to L'pool on a regular basis during the summers of c.'82-'84 to stay with my older brother for holiday(!?).

After much searching on the Net 2day (approx 2hours non-stop) I finally found a reference to the Saint Colum I ferry-boat operated by Belfast Car Ferries.

I was wondering if anyone might have any photos and/or nostaglic rememberences of this service/boat, as due to my impressionable age of c. 13-15 at the time, I have many, including getting fairly tipsy in the top bar where they used to run a disco on the night service; and sneaking into unoccupied cabins for a good night's kip, before the crew locked them up (apologies for any offence!)

With regards,
NickQP


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Nick from the flat bit of Europe, have a look around and enjoy the trip.

I was in Bremerhaven, when two British rail ferries were being modified, they were being fitted with a domed disco on the top deck aft of the Bridge. I never went on board to have a look, but I did have a few beers, at our hotel, with the engineer super who was running the job.


----------



## ferrytraveller (Feb 13, 2010)

My first trip on the St Colm 1 was also the first occasion on which I felt sufficiently outraged to complain about anything. I travelled from Liverpool to Belfast on the daylight sailing and wrote a letter about the state of the toilets where I remember finding used condoms and a floor awash with urine. I didn't really expect them to listen to a 20 year old trainee journalist but the MD whose name escapes me invited me to his office at Donegal Quay and was very civil, providing some freshly brewed coffee. 
My wife and I married several years later and used the route to visit my parents on the Fylde Coast a number of times when we felt the air fare was just too prohibitive. The cabins were not particularly pleasant and there was a smell from the toilets - even in the so called deluxe staterooms. 
I can remember sailing from Belfast one December 23 in order to spend Christmas with my family. We were in one of the staterooms and the sea was rough. I wakened up to see the fruit bowl on the table sliding backwards and forward. My wife's bed was against the wall and the motion kept throwing her into it making sleep impossible. 
We felt like we were the only two people on the ship but when we came out of our cabin the next morning we found other passengers lying on the floor, on settees and wakening up after spending the night in chairs. Thank God for affordable air fares.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Nick QP,

Nice picture of the Saint Colum *HERE*

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard Nick.
I've posted the cover of a 1987-1988 brochure here - http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/220972
Send me a PM if you want a scan of the remainder of the brochure.
There's a shot of her arriving Belfast at - http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=127174
Regards, Alan.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi, here is a site with the history of the ship in question.
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/saint_patrick_1973.htm


----------

